

Ask HN: How can big businesses use Twitter better, if at all? - sw1205

I work for a big bank and unbelievably (I think) they have not got a twitter account.<p>I have seen that Dell, Strarbucks and others (admittedly retail based) have used Twitter successfully. I wondered if a bank could use Twitter and how could they use it in an innovative way?
======
whyleym
I wonder if there are some financial regulation rules which prevent banks from
using these tools ? I personally don't see a problem though if they are just
promoting themselves and potentially some financial products - however i'm not
legal bod around financial rules

